# Barlume Gallery



## Barloomo (Jun 25, 2021)

Yo! I'm Barlume (or Barlu, Barlzar) and...
I like to draw Digimon!
(I mainly post 'em on Twitter)

Dynasmon (デュナスモン), awaken once again! 🔥Breath of Wyvern transforms the energy throughout its body into a gigantic wyvern aura!#NoCropArt #Digimon#デジモン #DigitalMonster pic.twitter.com/cliz9MY1LE— Barlume | 🐳 Commissions Closed? (@Barlzar) May 11, 2021


[1] - [2] - [3] - [4] - [5] - [6] - [7]

I'll post more later!​


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 25, 2021)

looks really great!


----------



## Barloomo (Jun 25, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> looks really great!


Thank you! 

Commission 03 completed! 🐳A custom #Digimon Card Game playmat, featuring a DigiGnome (デジノーム)! #デジモン #DigitalMonster pic.twitter.com/jwKxz20wLR— Barlume | 🐳 Commissions Closed? (@Barlzar) April 9, 2021


----------



## Barloomo (Jun 27, 2021)

Airdramon (エアドラモン) and Betamon (ベタモン)! 🐳Colored by @darudado!#Digimon #デジモン pic.twitter.com/41EbtA9tNm— Barlume | 🐳 Commissions Closed? (@Barlzar) February 12, 2020


----------



## Barloomo (Jun 29, 2021)

Commission 14 completed! 🐳A brand-new original #Digimon: Carbomon, requested by @OptimusDrift!#デジモン #DigitalMonster pic.twitter.com/UeftbzrN9A— Barlume | 🐳 Commissions Closed? (@Barlzar) June 25, 2021


----------



## WG481 (Jun 29, 2021)

DANG! Let me look in the Webster dictionary for synonyms for "fecking awesome".


----------



## x65943 (Jun 29, 2021)

These are awesome!

Do you ever draw Denjuu?


----------



## ov3rkill (Jun 29, 2021)

Have you drawn a Pokémon? 

j/k

Great drawings by the way.


----------



## Barloomo (Jun 29, 2021)

WG481 said:


> DANG! Let me look in the Webster dictionary for synonyms for "fecking awesome".


WAAAH! Thank you. 


x65943 said:


> These are awesome!
> 
> Do you ever draw Denjuu?


Thank you!
Never heard of them... 


ov3rkill said:


> Have you drawn a Pokémon?
> 
> j/k
> 
> Great drawings by the way.


Hmm, I wonder...
Hunting night!Feraligatr and Dratini! 🐳#Pokémon #ポケモン pic.twitter.com/jwHyBUR4Pt— Barlume | 🐳 Commissions Closed? (@Barlzar) October 15, 2020

 Thank you btw!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 29, 2021)

Hey! Nice art you got here mate (. ❛ ᴗ ❛.)


----------



## x65943 (Jun 29, 2021)

Barloomo said:


> WAAAH! Thank you.
> 
> Thank you!
> Never heard of them...
> ...


You should Google Keitai Denjuu Telefang


----------



## Barloomo (Jun 30, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Hey! Nice art you got here mate (. ❛ ᴗ ❛.)


Thank you!


x65943 said:


> You should Google Keitai Denjuu Telefang


I will!
Bearmon (ベアモン)! Although it is a little timid at first, it immediately becomes bosom buddies with other #Digimon. 🐳#デジモン #DigitalMonster pic.twitter.com/pPXDBuYxiw— Barlume | 🐳 Commissions Closed? (@Barlzar) May 1, 2021


----------



## Barloomo (Jul 4, 2021)

Commission 16 completed! 🐳A custom #Digimon Card Game playmat, featuring Zudomon (ズドモン), requested by @realGuilboma! #デジモン #DigitalMonster pic.twitter.com/eXvI9rcoHk— Barlume | 🐳 Commissions Closed? (@Barlzar) July 4, 2021


----------

